# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب >  >  خرجت ولم تعد ....برجاء من يجدها فليسلمها الى اقرب وطن

## ناهد بشير الطيب

*



خرجت ذات ليلة تخلفت فيها عن سرب القمر المضىء ........
اوصافها ....خارج المعاجم الابجدية ...وجهها يحمل تاريخه الشخصى
المقروء عبر اسطر بيضاء يمكن قراءتها من الاعلى الى الاسقل فقط

عيناها

وجه مكان للهروب نحو الاغنيات التى تحمل وثائق سفرها المقيم المضاد
لأبواب المطارات وقت المغادرة الى الداخل الذى يحتمى باشارات الاستفاقة 
من سهو يتسرب من كف الشمس لتدعه فى صندوق امانات الزمن المشتعل شتاءا 

ترتدى

ثوبا خاطه النهار من خيوط تكتب الوانها من الصراع القائم بين ضل الضحى ومقدمات الاصيل 
*

----------


## ناهد بشير الطيب

*


تنتعل

بساطا من العشب ......

سليمة
الاتجاه والخطوة وتحتفظ بعقلها الابيض تمتلك كل حقوق الملكية الفكرية
للبشارات التى تحملها القمارى ساعية البريد التى تدق الابواب
لتتفتح الافاق تلك الزهرة التى تنمو على شاطىء من يعيد هذه الخارجة العائدة

فى
عودة خروجها تصطف على جنبات حلمها الرائع العصافير الملونة
والحكايات القديمة واساطير الاولين وولادة بنت المستكفى 

لقبسها 
اضاءة تلك الظلمات المنزوعة النجوم.....

ولاهاتها 
عناق الرعد والبرق ذات ليلة تتجلى كأرجوحة اطفالبين صباح الامس وفجر التاريخ 

شعرها
الرابط بين الممكن والمستحيل 








*

----------


## ناهد بشير الطيب

*يمكن لمن اراد متابعة هذا الموضوع لطوله ...على هذا الرابط .......
http://www.sudaneseonline.com/cgi-bi...msg=1233831778


وساقوم بنشر مايمكننى منه 

وتسلموا 
*

----------


## ناهد بشير الطيب

*
صوتها
يقع فى اخر مايمكن للمدرج الموسيقى ان يصله
يحمل الصهيل متماهيا فى نداءات تسمعها القلوب قبل الاذان
يحمل ابهارها صندل العطر منثورا على جبين القمر 

تحمل
قلما وكراسة ومشغلا يدويا يخيط ثوب الفجر من قماشه الثلث الاخير من ليلة الاول من امس.....


قلمها 
لايخط سطرا فى كراستها
الا عندما يندلق النيل فى كوب شاى صباحها
عندما ( ترك ) العصافير على نافذة الامل 
وتشقشق ملء مناقيرها بتحية الوداع المصافح......... 








*

----------


## ناهد بشير الطيب

*

من يجدها

فليبحث فى الدفتر المنسى على خط الافق 
حتما....ستدله الشمس الى شعاعها 
والقمر الى ضياءه
والفجر الى مراحل ايقاظه 
سيجدها فى ثوبه الابيض فى انتظاره 
على جيش الليل المتحاربة مع شلالات الامل 






*

----------


## ناهد بشير الطيب

*

تتحدث

بلغة واحدة ...لغة تمكنها من الانسياب بين طيات صفحة
ينبع فينا ويصب فينا.....

اسهامها

اسهمت فى تشكيل صوتها وفى مضاهاة قدراتها باعلى النغمات
قدرة 

مولدها

ولدت بين السواقى... تخاطفتها سعغات نخلة بركاوى فيما بينها 
وتجرتق....... انطلاقاته القادمة






*

----------


## ناهد بشير الطيب

*تغرس 
راياتها فى رمال الشجن الزاحفة موقفة ذلك الزحف 

تطالع

كتاب الفجر فهى كماالاصباح تذكر الوية الظلام 

تركض 
فى مساحات تمكنها من الانتقال الحر بين عشية وضحاها 

حالتها
طمأنينتها تتغشى حاجة الاخرين لتبقى مكانها 










*

----------


## ناهد بشير الطيب

*

تتجاوز 
اسطورتها الى حقيقة ماثلة........

تتفادى
ذاتيتها التى تتركها خلفهافى عدوها المبشر
نحو فرحة اخرين .......

لا ترى

فى الثناء ثناء والمديح مدحا...... 

لاتعجبها
ادوات التلوين موضوعة امام لوحة المواقف 






*

----------


## ناهد بشير الطيب

*

قد تكون وطن 
فالاوطان ليست جميعها يابسة وماء
وخرائط ومدارات 
ومدن وبحار
فالوطن فى احيان كثيرة
يقاس باشخاص يحملونه عشقا خالصا 
وشعورا متوحدا التمت شمائله حول 
انسانية الوطن.... ووطنية الانسان 










*

----------


## ناهد بشير الطيب

*
عينيها

اغنياتنا... حين تصهل او ترتمى جهة للرياح


قولها

تنزع منه صفة اللون ثم تدمج لون اخر ....كى 
تتنامى بذور الصباح





ترى هل ستستجيب لنداءاتنا المتكررة



من يجدها عليه ان يسلمها الى اقرب 

صوت 






*

----------


## ناهد بشير الطيب

*
من يجدها عليه ان يسلمها الى اقرب 
جواز سفر 
ممهور بكل الاقطار ماعدا








الجحيم 










*

----------


## ناهد بشير الطيب

*يعتنق
الزمن بوح ربيعها 

يتفجر

داخلها التوقع الجميل لكل شىء 

تحيل
سائل الدمعات الى خاطر تحليق ابتسامة








*

----------


## ناهد بشير الطيب

*
الطـيــــــــور : حــافظ عـباس 

-----

والله نحنّ مع الطيور..

الما بتعرف ليها خرطة

ولا فى إيدا جواز سفر

نمشى فى كل المدائن

نبنى عشنا بالغناوى

.. وننثر الأفراح .. درر

والربيع يسكن جوارنا

والسنابل تملا دارنا

والرياحين .. والمطر

*********

والحبيبة تغنى لينا

لا هموم تسكن دروبنا 

.. ولا يلاقينا الخطر

*********

إلاّ باكر يا حليوة

لمـّا أولادنا السمر

يبقوا أفراحنا البنمسح بيها .. أحزان الزمن

نمشى فى كل الدروب الواسعة .. ديك

والرواكيب الصغيرة .. تبقى أكبر من مدن

إيدى فى إيدك نغنى

والله نحنّ .. مع الطيور

الما بتعرف ليها خرطة

ولا فى إيدا جواز سفر 


*

----------


## mohd khair

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ناهد بشير الطيب
					

صوتها
يقع فى اخر مايمكن للمدرج الموسيقى ان يصله
يحمل الصهيل متماهيا فى نداءات تسمعها القلوب قبل الاذان






وكانها امراة اله
تنشر القداسة سرا مع الرحيل
وكانها تدوزن المخفي والمسكوت
في تناغم الليل بين خيطيه
حين تصك المطارات ابوابها
مرحبة بالذين يبحثون عن اله


تخريمة:-
ناهد بشير امراة من زمن ( زمن)
موزون علي ايقاع النفاذ قسرا
في دهاليز الروح بلا استئذان



ناهد بشير
تبنين الحرف
تهدميه
تبنيه مرة اخري
تشكليه 
باصابع تكاد تنفجر من فرط لينها
ونداوتها
تموسقين الحرف 
كلمة
ونغم 
يقع في اخر ما يمكن للمدرج الموسيقي ان يصله ( مثل صوت التي خرجت ولكنها حتما ستعود)


ناهد انت كده :thumbs_up:


تخريمة تانية:-
ونفس ارقام التذاكر
البيها سافرنا وشهدنا
انفجارك في الارض
يا سمرة
يا واضحة.
*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*ناهد
يا بريئة العيون
بالجد أنت امرأة من الزمن الجميل
شكراً عميقاً : 
 يا أميرة المنتديات 
يا جميلة الحرف
 يا سيدة المفردة
يا كل الألقاب المذهله
حفظك الله ورعاك
*

----------


## Star Plus

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ناهد بشير الطيب
					

من يجدها عليه ان يسلمها الى اقرب 
جواز سفر 
ممهور بكل الاقطار ماعدا








الجحيم 











أكيد سنبحث عنها و يقيني التام سنجدها
ربما نجدها تخرج من صوت طفلة وسط اللمة منسية 
ربما تأتي مع عصافير الخريف في موسم الشوق الحلو
هذه دعوة مني للبحث عنها وسط الظلام عز المطر
ومن يجدها يسلمها .... للوطن ... لترابه .. لشطآنه ... للدار الوريقة
*

----------


## ناهد بشير الطيب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة star plus
					

أكيد سنبحث عنها و يقيني التام سنجدها
ربما نجدها تخرج من صوت طفلة وسط اللمة منسية 
ربما تأتي مع عصافير الخريف في موسم الشوق الحلو
هذه دعوة مني للبحث عنها وسط الظلام عز المطر
ومن يجدها يسلمها .... للوطن ... لترابه .. لشطآنه ... للدار الوريقة



تعجبنى مداخلاتك الثرة اخ ستار واجدك تفهمنى تماما وتفهم مااقصد 
لك التحية هنا وهناك .....
وحتما سنجدها ...او سنجده سيان ..لافرق.
قد يكون وطن .....
نتمناه حقيقة ان تكون رؤيتنا له صافية شفيفة
وفى النهاية متعافية 
فهو الان يمر باكثر الاجواء ضبابية ورطوبة 
تدعو (للتنميل) 

تجول معى وتسكع فى سوق كلماته التى علمنها لها ذات يوم ليس ببعيد 
شكرا اخ ستار بلس 
*

----------

